# Bush/pesticides/courts



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Well I'm glad someone is keeping an eye on that idiot you guys call president.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you, buckbee, for your concern. Now would you please excuse yourself to the Tailgater forum.


----------

